# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Turun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenne 1.7.2014 alkaen

## kuukanko

Turun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunnassa käsitellään ensi viikolla esitystä kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteeksi 1.7.2014 alkaen. Esitys

Lautakunnalle esitetään, että viranomaisalueelle muodostettaisiin kahteen vyöhykkeeseen perustuva tariffijärjestelmä, ja yhteiset ikärajat ja alennusryhmät sekä kahden tunnin vaihtoaika otettaisiin käyttöön koko seudulla. Esitys sisältää linjastoehdotuksen seudulliseen joukkoliikenteeseen.

----------


## JSL

Todella fiksua laittaa Raision palvelulinja arvauskeskukseen, nyt kun se on supistettu aika pieneksi ja SoTe-uudistus menossa. 
Aiemmin sitä olisi tarvittu todella.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Turku-Littoinen -suunnitelmia katsellessa tuli déjà-vu-tuntemus.
Joskus 1990-luvullahan Littoinen ympättiin Lausteen-Vaalan melkoisen kiemurtelevan kaupunkilinjan hännänhuipuksi ja Förbomin ajomestarit kuuntelivat matkustajapalautetta korvat punaisina.
Uudessa uljaassa PSA-maailmassa on sitten luvassa tällaista: http://www05.turku.fi/ah/tksjlk/2013...es/1228995.pdf
- 6 KAUPPATORI - VAALA - LITTOINEN  Ajoaika n. 43 min
- 6 LITTOINEN - VAALA - KAUPPATORI - SUIKKILA Ajoaika Kauppatorille n. 45 min

Tuleehan noista hyvälle tuulelle! :-)

----------


## Waltsu

Naantali on näköjään jätetty vain Aurinkotien varaan... Eikö Soinisten, Immasten ja Suovuoren alueelle kannata liikennöidä enempää kuin kerran ruuhkassa? Myös Luonnonmaa ja Luolala jäävät hiukan paitsioon.

Liedon Avanti ja Tuulissuo ovat nekin jätetty ilman yhteyksiä. Kuutosen jatkaminen sinne ei ole houkutteleva vaihtoehto. Jollei sinne saa suoraa vuoroa Turusta, niin sitten jatkettakoon linjaa 301 Ravattulasta.

----------


## dreamy83

Tuo Littoinen on pieni pettymys. Matka-aika on tosiaan aika pitkä eikä siten kovin houkutteleva vaihtoehto. Vuorotarjonta tosin paranee. Ja tuohan tuo paremmat yhteydet Itäkeskukseen linjan 6 varrelta. Varmasti tuolla tavoitellaan myös Varissuon liikenteen parantamista, kun tuolla on jo nyt iso potentiaali ja tarve lisäkapasiteetillä ja reitille. Mutta Littoisiin olisin itse suunnitellut linjan 2 tai 2A jatkamista. Vaatii toki puuttuvan kadun palasen Kohmoon, eikä molempien ajattaminen 10 välein Littoisiin ole välttämättä perusteltu. Mutta jos esimerkiksi 2A ajaisi edelleen Littoisiin, voisi olla nopeampi ja kokonaisuutena järkevämpi kuin tuo linjan 6 ajattaminen. Toki tässä jää lähiostoskeskuksen yhteydet olemattomiksi Littoisista.

Lisäksi jään ehdotuksesta kaipaamaan reittiä ohitustietä pitkin. Se voisi hyvin olla tuo 301, joka ajettaisiin ohitustietä pitkin rampeilla pysähtyen aina Raisioon asti ja käymällä Turun lentoasemalla. Näin Kaarinan ja Raision väliin tulisi nopeahko poikittaislinja.

Taksamalliksi ehdotettu kahden vyöhykkeen malli on perusteltu ja tuntuva parannus tähän nykytilanteeseen. Lisäksi kokonaisuutena tuo esitys vaikuttaa muutoin varsin toteuttamiskelpoiselta.

----------


## Max

Koko Turun kaupunkiseudulla ajellaan yhdellä lipulla 1.7.2014 alkaen

----------


## kuukanko

Vielä on tulossa muutoksia linjoihin, joissa siirtymäajan sopimusten piti jatkua 1.7.2014 jälkeenkin. Ensi viikolla joukkoliikennelautakunnassa käsitellään kahden eri alueen liikennemuutoksia:
Rymättylän liikenteen siirtäminen sopimusliikenteeksi. EsityslistaPiikkiön liikenteen siirtäminen osittain (TLO:n nykyisen liikenteen osalta) sopimusliikenteeksi. Esityslista
Molemmissa tapauksissa TLO irtisanoo siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimuksensa ja liikenne siirtyy 1.7.2014 alkaviin kilpailutettuihin sopimuksiin liikenteen lisäyksenä. Nämä kilpailutetut sopimukset voitti myös TLO, joten liikennöitsijä ei vaihdu.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Fölikin näyttää tehneen mainosvideon joukkoliikenteen muutoksista Turun seudulla 1.7. alkaen.

----------


## 034

Kyllä täytyy todeta että Tampereen mainosvideo on selkeästi parempi.. :Wink:

----------


## 034

Uusien rahastuslaitteiden käyttöohjekirjat ovat saapuneet.

----------


## Waltsu

Rautalankadun pistoa ollaan kovasti jättämässä pois 300-linjoilta, mutta kilpimiesten mielestä pisto pitää säilyttää.

Monella pysäkillä on uudet linjanumerot vielä teippien alla piilossa, mutta onpa niitä uusia linjanumeroita jo teipeittä ihan keskustankin pysäkeiltä bongattavissa. Fölipysäkkejä nimineen ja numeroineen on entisten tilalle asenneltu jo ainakin Ruskolle Levolantien lenkille sekä Naantaliin Suovuoren lenkille.

----------


## Waltsu

> Rautalankadun pistoa ollaan kovasti jättämässä pois 300-linjoilta, mutta kilpimiesten mielestä pisto pitää säilyttää.


8.6. otin tuon kuvan, jossa Haartmaninkadun pysäkillä oli nuo 300-linjat mainittuna, mutta 10.6. huomasin 300-303-päreen sieltä kadonneen.

----------


## Waltsu

Fölin nettisivut on avattu: http://www.foli.fi/

----------


## jltku

Sivut toimii myös osoitteella http://www.föli.fi

Että siitä vaan kaikki Föliin....

----------


## 034

Länsilinjojen VLDllät on tulleet. Länksän omissa väreissä  :Smile:  Linja kartat 1.7. on nähtävissä: http://opaskartta.turku.fi/ims/

----------


## killerpop

> Länsilinjojen VLDllät on tulleet. Länksän omissa väreissä  Linja kartat 1.7. on nähtävissä: http://opaskartta.turku.fi/ims/


Olihan VM jo ottanu kuvankin

----------


## Waltsu

Fölin tullessa myös TLO rukkaa linjastoaan.

Maskun suunnan linjat 118, 119 ja 422 lähtevät jatkossa Puutorilta ja ajavat linja-autoaseman laiturialueen kautta. Kaikki ajavat Satakunnantietä, Raisiossa 118 ajaa kasitietä ja 119/422 Kerttulantietä. Kaikki kolme linjaa ajavat ABC:n ja Kiisanpirtin välin kasitietä ja Kiisanpirtiltä eteenpäin kuten tähänkin asti. Föli-liput eivät näillä linjoilla kelpaa ollenkaan.

Piuhantiellä aloittaa linja 210, joka on Föli-linja Raision ja Maskun rajalle asti. Linja lähtee Kauppatorilta ja kulkee Satakunnantien, Petäsmäen ja Humikkalan kautta Maskuun (eli kuten 119 ennen Föli-aikaa). Humikkalasta linja ajaa joko Mäksmäkeen tai Rästäsmäkeen - kumpaakin haaraa ajetaan numerolla 210.

Piikkiön ja Paimion suunnalla linja 111 vaihtuu linjaksi 700 ja linja 116 linjaksi 701. Ilta- ja viikonloppuliikenne Paimioon sujuu Naantalista tulevalla linjalla 7A, joka kiertää Kaarinassa Kairiskulman ja Hovirinnan lenkit. Näillä linjoilla Föli-liput kelpaavat Tammisiltaan asti.

Kymppitien linjat 282 ja 285 vaihtuvat linjoiksi 612 ja 615, ja Föli-liput kelpaavat Liedon ulkorajalle asti.

Auran-Oripään linjalle tulee numerot 401-404, ja niitä ryhtyy ajamaan Länsilinjat. Föli-liput kelpaavat täälläkin Liedon ulkorajalle asti.

Muut alueen TLO-linjat muuttuvat puhtaiksi Föli-linjoiksi, joilla eivät TLO:n eivätkä Matkahuollon liput kelpaa.

----------


## Jolittn

> Uusien rahastuslaitteiden käyttöohjekirjat ovat saapuneet.


Näköjään nyt ovat saapuneet myös uudet rahastuslaitteet. 

Matkustin tänään ensimmäistä kertaa uudella bussilla, johon oli asennettu uudet keltaiset rahastuslaitteet. Näköjään Fölin myötä bussiliput (kertaliput ja ennakkokertalippu) ovat muuttuneet kooltaan kaksi kertaa suuremmaksi, vaikka niihin on tulostettu sama tieto kuin ennenkin. Liput ovat myös paksumpaa paperia ja muistuttavat jonkin verran VR:n automaateista ostettuja junalippuja. Uudet laitteet näyttäisivät mahdollistavan mobiililipun lukemisen; olin näkevinäni, että kuljettaja vaihtoi kännykällä maksetun lipun paperiseen, kun lipun QR-koodi on luettu puhelimen näytöltä. Saa nähdä, kuinka nopeasti uudet laitteet saadaan asennettua vanhempaankin kalustoon. 

Uusista rahastuslaitteista tuli mieleeni muutama kysymys, joihin joku täällä ehkä osaa vastatakin. Liittyvätkö uudet rahastuslaitteet koko joukkoliikenteen maksu- ja informaatiojärjestelmän uusimisen, jonka pitäisi käsittääkseni mahdollistaa sekä täysin reaaliaikaiset aikataulutiedot sekä bussien liikennevaloetuudet? Muistan joskus lukeneeni, että runkolinjastoon liittyen oli tarkoitus järjestää jonkinlainen pilottikokeilu, jossa valoetuuksia olisi kokeiltu jollain vilkkaimmista bussilinjoista. Mikäköhän runkobussilinjaston tilanne mahtaa tällä hetkellä olla?

----------


## 034

Turussa taisi aika onnistuneesti lähteä liikkeelle Föli. Verratessa Tampereen ja Oulun sekoiluja. turku.seasam.com/ Aamulla oli pieni virhe esim. Ikean pysäkkisivuilla näkyi 221 Auvaismäki. Nyt viestin kirjoitus hetkellä sekin on tosiaan korjattu

----------


## Waltsu

Ihan putkeen avauspäivä ei mennyt. Jotain hämminkiä oli Auran suunnan liikenteessä: klo 18.05 Auraan lähteväksi merkitty vuoro taisi lähteä noin puoli tuntia myöhässä ja ohitti Prisman varttia vaille seitsemän. Noin varttia yli kuusi torille päin meni kaksi nelisatalinjalaista noin viiden minuutin välein.

----------


## 034

400- suunnalla ongelmia näyttäisi olleen. Myöskin joissakin korteisssa on ollut hintaväärin ja leimatessa veloitettu 50 senttiä yli.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Erikoista, että juuri 400-linjoilla ongelmia? Muualla tuli enemmän muutoksia aina reittejä myöden, ja TLO linjoja ajaa 7 eri firmaa. Tuota 4:n auton ja käytännössä yhden linjan kohdetta ajaa yksi talo. Luulisi nyt tuon kokoluokan kohteen sujuvan kuin rasvattu. Linjan väliajat lienee suurinpiirtein kohdallaan, ja niihinkin on ollut aikaa vaikuttaa.

----------


## 034

Kokeneempia kuljettajiakin näyttäisi siirtyneen muista taloista sinne. Eli "uusia" kuljettajia kaikki eivät ole

----------


## 034

Vähemmälle huomiolle on jäänyt linjanumerot jotka lähevät linja-autoasemalta.
702 - Salo/Sauvo/(Taalintehdas laituri 3)
*Laituri 2*:
http://turku.seasam.com/nettinaytto/...ch&stopid=1992
801 - Parainen, 901 - Korppoo
*Laituri 3*:
http://turku.seasam.com/nettinaytto/...ch&stopid=1993
Linjojen pysäkit:
http://turku.seasam.com/karttasovell...pysakki&linja=

----------


## 034

Viestin kirjoittamisen jälkeen hävisivät aikataulut ed. nettisivuilta. (http://turku.seasam.com/) Vainion autojen linjakilpiin on ilmestynyt nämä linjanumerot

----------


## MrArakawa

Föli-liikenteessä yksi parhaimpia uudistuksia on yhtenäinen tariffi koko alueella. Vierailin hiljattain joka kesäiseen tapaani Turussa ja oli hienoa, että samalla vuorokausilipulla pääsi vaivattomasti niin Kaarinaan kuin Raisioon ja Naantaliinkin. Aikaisempina vuosina on täytynyt ostaa sekavia seutulippuja, mikä on tehokkaasti vähentänyt intoa käyttää joukkoliikennettä alueellisesti.

Turun linjastossa päänvaivaa aiheuttaa edelleen se, että keskusta-alueella jokaisella linjalla tuntuu olevan oma reittinsä. Tarvitseeko joka kulmilla mennä joku linja, eikö näitä voisi vähän keskittää parille väylälle niin ei tarvitsisi joka kerta pohtia miltä kadunpätkältä löytyy seuraavaksi tarvitsemani bussin pysäkki. Kauppatorille olisi syytä myös järjestää jonkinlaisia purkupysäkkejä. Ei ollut kovin mieltä ylentävää kuluttaa Raisiosta saapuessa lopuksi viittä minuuttia siihen, että bussi kiertää koko Kauppatorin ympäri päästäkseen omalle pysäkille. Kun tuo kiertäminen on torin lukuisten liikennevalojen takia noin hidasta, niin ensin olisi syytä päästää torin kulmalla matkustajat ulos ja vasta sitten suunnistaa lähtöpysäkille.

----------


## JuTa

> Turun linjastossa päänvaivaa aiheuttaa edelleen se, että keskusta-alueella jokaisella linjalla tuntuu olevan oma reittinsä. Tarvitseeko joka kulmilla mennä joku linja, eikö näitä voisi vähän keskittää parille väylälle niin ei tarvitsisi joka kerta pohtia miltä kadunpätkältä löytyy seuraavaksi tarvitsemani bussin pysäkki.


Autot lähtevät torilta luonnollisesti eri määränpäihin ja reitit ovat sen mukaiset. Aurakatu-Maariankatu pohjoiseen, Eerikinkatu-Aninkaistenkatu Tuomiokirkon suuntaan jne... Kauppatorihan toimii itsessään oivallisena vaihtopaikkana kun muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta kaikki linjat ajavat sitä kautta. Reittiopas on myös hyvä työkalu: http://reittiopas.turku.fi/




> Kauppatorille olisi syytä myös järjestää jonkinlaisia purkupysäkkejä. Ei ollut kovin mieltä ylentävää kuluttaa Raisiosta saapuessa lopuksi viittä minuuttia siihen, että bussi kiertää koko Kauppatorin ympäri päästäkseen omalle pysäkille. Kun tuo kiertäminen on torin lukuisten liikennevalojen takia noin hidasta, niin ensin olisi syytä päästää torin kulmalla matkustajat ulos ja vasta sitten suunnistaa lähtöpysäkille.


En tiedä mikä linja oli kyseessä, mutta T22 (Kauppiaskadulla) toimii jättöpysäkkinä monille torille päättyville linjoille.

----------


## hezec

Reittioppaat ovat ihan käteviä, mutta kaikkea ei kannattaisi laskea niiden varaan. Selkeästä linjastosta harvemmin on mitään haittaakaan, kun taas tällaisesta sekamelskasta ei ota hullukaan selvää ilman sen reittioppaan apua. Eikä aivan joka kadulla tosiaan ehkä tarvitsisi kulkea busseja. (Kuva Turun karttapalvelusta.)

----------


## Waltsu

Kun otetaan torille päättyvät linjat sekä palvelulinjat kartalta pois, niin eipä sinne kovin monta reittikatua jää. Ja torilta aloittavat linjathan lähtevät keskustasta runkoreitistöä pitkin, joten varsinaista ongelmaa ei edes ole.

----------


## 034

Autojen numerointi meni mielenkiintoiseksi. Tosin SL repaisi 11XXX alkunsa pois Citywideistään. Lehtisellä näyttäisi olevan 16XX alkuiset: http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Hein%C3%A4kuu/IMG_9278.jpg

----------


## 034

Uusia numeroimattomia Citywidejä havaittu. Rekisterinumerot jäivät ottamatta. Seurataan tilannetta kunhan järjestysnumerot liimataan ensin kylkeen.

----------


## 034

Fölin tultua on käyttöön ilmestynyt Initin rinnalle Pusatec PT-12 joka lukee Matkahuollon kortteja. Sitä käytetään ainakin Paimion suunnalla. Mielenkiintoista on että tästä laitteesta ei löydy virallista tietoa googlettamalla..

----------

